# Showing a lot of class- Governor-General's visit with the troops



## John Nayduk (28 Nov 2002)

Governor-General to ship out

By ALLISON LAWLOR

Globe and Mail Update

Wednesday, November 27 â â€œ Online Edition, Posted at 6:42 PM EST

Governor-General Adrienne Clarkson announced Wednesday her plans to spend Christmas with Canadian sailors serving in the Arabian Gulf region.

Ms. Clarkson, who is Commander-In-Chief of the Canadian Forces, will visit two frigates â â€ HMCS Montreal and HMCS Winnipeg â â€ which are deployed as part of Operation Apollo, Canada's military contribution to the U.S.-led campaign against terrorism. She will be joined by her husband, John Ralston Saul.

She is likely the first Governor-General to spend Christmas with members of the Canadian Forces while they are serving overseas, Stewart Wheeler, Ms. Clarkson's press secretary, told globeandmail.com on Wednesday.

"Every day, members of the Canadian Forces are on duty in military operations around the world. For many, this means they cannot be home with their families during the holidays," Ms. Clarkson said in a statement. 

"As Commander-In-Chief, I would like to thank all the men and women of the Canadian Forces for their continued dedication.

"Canadians all across the country continually tell me how much they support our military personnel and I look forward to bringing this message to members of the Canadian Forces personally."

While the final details of her itinerary are still being worked out, Mr. Wheeler said that Ms. Clarkson will spend much of her time speaking informally with the men and women serving on the two frigates. On Christmas Eve and Christmas Day she will take part in a service and dinner on board one of the ships. During her visit she will also award the South-West Asia Service Medal.

The medal recognizes the service of those who participated in the antiterrorist campaign in Southwest Asia after Sept. 11, 2001.

With the Governor-General overseas during the holidays, the annual Levee, usually held on New Year's Day, will instead be held on Dec. 15 at Rideau Hall.

Guests will have the opportunity to send Christmas cards or video-recorded greetings to the Canadian men and women serving in the Gulf region. They will be delivered during Ms. Clarkson's visit.

"I invite everyone to come to Rideau Hall on December 15 to help me take a message of support to our men and women serving overseas," Ms. Clarkson said.

The Governor-General travelled to Germany in April with her husband to meet the Canadian soldiers wounded by a U.S. bomb outside Kandahar and accompanied them and the bodies of the dead back to Canada. Since then, Ms. Clarkson has kept in touch with some of the families.

Ms. Clarkson takes her role Commander-In-Chief very seriously, Mr. Wheeler said and sees herself in part as the soldiers' "surrogate family".


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Nov 2002)

Hummmmm
So she will spend say a week and a half visiting which will include 8 days visiting dignitaries and sight seeing, sleeping in 5 star hotels and then  spend a whole day on each ship (out of the 10 days)


----------



## RCA (29 Nov 2002)

It seems nothing can be taken at face value anymore.

  This GG has no ax to grind or polictical points to score. I would hazard a guess that she is doing it because it is the right thing to do. Period.

  Witness her actions at the afthermath of thefreindly fire incident. Her actions and emotions seemed genuine. We finally have a GG that gives a rat‘s *** , so lets not knock it.

 As the title suggests, she is showing a lot of class, and leave at that.


----------



## MP 811 (29 Nov 2002)

I agree with RCA............the GG has been extremely supportive of the military and she‘s an all round classy lady.  Personnally, i‘d much rather her on board than the PM! Just my two cents though


----------



## jhill66 (29 Nov 2002)

I personally do not like the current GG, but I do think that her heart is in the right place when it comes to the Forces.  
You‘ve got to give credit where and when credit is due.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Nov 2002)

I still think her speech at the unveiling of the Unknown Soldier monument was brilliant, and I fully support her actions towards the Forces - this is an especially good gesture.

Ghost778 sounds like the kind of guy who would bitch because the CO gets a cot to sleep on when the battalion is in the field.  I don‘t know about you, but if my colonel is going to be responsible for the lives of several hundred men, including me, I‘d feel safer knowing that he is well rested and able to make those decisions that will affect my well being - instead of moaning about the fact that I have to sleep on the ground instead.


----------



## MP 811 (30 Nov 2002)

hmmmmmmm...............words of wisdom to live by


----------



## onecat (30 Nov 2002)

Her Husband, John ralston Saul is a really interesting writer.  I‘ve read a few his books, including one on canadian history and cutlure.  Very interesting stuff.  I don‘t have the title at hand but I‘ll add it later for those who might be interested.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Nov 2002)

"Ghost778 sounds like the kind of guy who would bitch because the CO gets a cot to sleep on"

No i would not. The few CO‘s i‘ve work with that i respect most would also choose to sleep on the ground with the troops.

I‘ve simply seen these big dog and pony shows and don‘t like them.  
My comment however was not directed at her personally and i probably should have been more clear about that as i have never actualy read much about her personally, rather i directed it at the whole "VIP comming to visit the troops for a few hours and spending a week in a resort" idea.

I had the "pleasure" of driving the last minister of defense (and his entourage)around a little bit during his visit to bosnia (also VIP‘s here and there udring the last month) and its incredible how easy someone can forget the driver is there and what comes out of their mouths.


----------



## RCA (1 Dec 2002)

I‘ll start by saying I don‘t  know you from Adam, and I‘ll defy you someone who doesn‘t like the dog and pony shows. We have all been thru them from one kind or another. But some do more good than others. 

  When the GG visits someone, it warrents special care and attention. I don‘t mean kiss *** , I mean care and attention.  Does that mean parade, yes. Does that mean practictse so it looks right, yes I do. And I again I defy anyone who doesn‘t care whether a parade is done correctly for a dignatary or not. We are proud of what we do and who we are.

 And in closing, I woould like to state that when stating an opinion on this board,  please think it through first before rushing into a vacuum, spouting off trying to fill empty space. This is applicable to many a post here. If you look, many old timeres no longer contributre to this board, and one reason is becasuse the direction it is taking. Bullshi* over reason.

 The adage : Fools rush in where angles fear to tread" could apply here... 

I hope this provokes those that care.....


----------



## jhill66 (1 Dec 2002)

I think that RCA has spoken for many here.  Engage brain before putting mouth (or pen ) in gear.


----------



## muskrat89 (1 Dec 2002)

Not specifically to Ghosts comments, but I have noticed the same trends. Many on these means speak with unfounded or exagerrated authority. The most thoughtful and valuable contributors seem to be the ones I see least often.


----------



## Harry (1 Dec 2002)

Back to our regularly scheduled slagging:

This Gee Gee has done what very few Gee Gee‘s have done before her.  Surrounded herself with staff who actually know how to properly conduct PR work.

It is an example of who she is.  She has in a very short time proven herself to be a very conscientious, courteous and concerned (truly concerned) person.

She has given what has been a traditionally lack luster and boring iconic position flair pretty much unseen before.  Even I was a little skeptical at first with her roots in the CBC.  The degree of empathy and visible sympathy she has exhibited speaks loudly where words could only devalue.  

And close to home she has repeatedly reached out to HER sailors, soldiers, and airmen.  She has demonstrated resolve and compassion to families that in my lifetime, I have never seen another Gee Gee do.  

We have had a couple of very top notch peoples Gee Geeâ€™s in the past 25 years, but she has set a standard for communicating with the common Canadian that we should be thankful for and appreciative.

God save the Queen


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Dec 2002)

"I‘ll start by saying I don‘t know you from Adam, and I‘ll defy you someone who doesn‘t like the dog and pony shows. "

You kinda lost me there, what do you mean by you defy me someone who doesnt like dog and pony shows??

I really liked your adage but i never really considered myself someone who spouts off and "fills empty space"


----------



## Harry (1 Dec 2002)

Who else watched the Gee Gee present 2 PPCLI with their Commander in Chief Commendation?

If there was ever a doubt in my mind of the Lady and the Institution she represents, it evaporated about 5 minutes ago.

Class, pomp and circumstance.  She did what no one before in government or military leadership would, could or dared.  

Today all Canadians shall know of the Medak Pocket, the sacrifice and the true meaning of being a Peace Keeper. And the need to be able to meet force with force.

God save the Queen


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Dec 2002)

I watched it on TV and was really impressed. It was a good commentary too. I never knew she was so pro armed forces. 

is she in the news a lot? I have honestly never really heard of her mentioned much.


----------



## Harry (2 Dec 2002)

Righty,

What the helle,

For you self professed denizens who don‘t rush in.  Get a set or strap some on, for I feel that after some of the infantile crap of late, you clods are just that.  

Closet clods. Who is PC here boys, girls and gills.  More like POS.

But hey, on a neutral medium like this, some of the old timers don‘t have a lot to offer and it is better they just keep quiet.  As for the assumption of why.  Maybe if they had the intestinal fortiitude to soldier through some of the real issues, we would have more to chat about than phuccing IMP‘s/MRE‘s.

Who‘s who here folks?


----------



## Cdn Soldier (3 Dec 2002)

Harry stated:

"But hey, on a neutral medium like this, some of the old timers don‘t have a lot to offer and it is better they just keep quiet. As for the assumption of why. Maybe if they had the intestinal fortiitude to soldier through some of the real issues, we would have more to chat about than phuccing IMP‘s/MRE‘s.

Who‘s who here folks?"

Hmmm...twice you‘ve brought up the fact that only seemingly trivial subjects get discussed yet the more meaty stuff is cast aside.  Personally I think the reason why is obvious but apparently it isn‘t to some.

Quite frankly the reason is there are a few people on this board who believe themselves to be "SMEs" of all things Cdn Army and any alternative viewpoints are taken as a personal affront by these "SMEs" and the flame war is on.  These "SMEs" have no idea who most folks are, what their MOC is, what rank they hold and what tours they have been on yet they still feel they are superior in all discussions relating to the Cdn Army.  Until people start treating each other with a modicum of professional respect most of us will simply continue to read this page for ****s and giggles, with the occasional input when we deem it is worth the time, effort and probable aggravation of a flame in response.

As for the "intestinal fortitude to soldier through the real issues", if that is going to be the standard by which input is measured on here, I would posit deference should then be given to those who are currently at the coal face working and living these issues on a daily basis but that is a bit ludicrous isn‘t it?  Particularly on a public discussion board where the opportunity should be taken to educate and inform as opposed to disparage and belittle those with different thoughts, opinions and ideas.  Until that happens, lengthly discussions on things you find trivial (but are obviously quite a bit of interest to quite a few) are what you‘re going to get.

Lastly, and something to make this slightly pertinent to this thread, I would just like to point out the GG is not an independent office as some seem to think.  The appointment oozes patronage and exists to rubber stamp and advance the Governments agenda.  If you don‘t think the PM and PMO keep a tight reign on what is going on with the office, particularly when it comes to high profile or sensitive issues, then you probably also believe the individual cabinet ministers are able to set their own agendas for their departments free of direction of the PM, particularly with this PM.  While I do respect the office and am a staunch Monarchist, I am also a realist and firmly believe the current round of "feel good" events for us by the GG are simply a cheap and expedient way for the Government, and by extension the general public, to say, "Yeah...things might not be so good but look at what we‘ve done for you lately."

Anyways, enough of me on the soap box. I hope you don‘t object too much to an "old timer" not keeping quiet.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Dec 2002)

Well stated, Cdn Soldier.  

As for your comments re: the GG - true enough for the most part, but I would caution against being too cynical, as easy as it is to get that way.  The PM faces revolt from within his own party - McLellan voting against Kyoto, Martin breaking away to do his own thing...it isn‘t unreasonable to think that the GG has taken it upon herself to set her own agenda re: the Forces.  We haven‘t exactly been a priority for the PM or PMO...is it unreasonable to assume the GG may simply be seeking to redress the balance?  I obviously have no way of knowing one way or another, but would prefer to view the cup as half full...

Hope to see more of your posts in future.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Dec 2002)

Except for the odd case where as a younger reader gets offended by someones rebuttle i‘ve never personally seen any real "flame" posts or people attacking one another. Everyone in my opinion is always respectfull to one another, courtious, willing to try and see a point from someone elses point of view and last but not least, do not segrigate due to gender, moc, reserve or reg, old or new. 

Of course i‘m also still rather new to the boards and may have missed some flame wars or maybe people make fun of others and even me and i completly miss it. In the latter case i take back everything     

One thing i really appriciate is the chance to talk with other soldiers, younger and especially older, about contravercial (sp?) topics and be honest about it/air my opinion. I can only speak for myself but if in this forum we started to only talk about mundane things like the weather etc..i‘d leave.


----------



## bossi (11 Dec 2002)

Don‘t make me get the belt ...

Our Commander-In-Chief learned what it‘s all about when she flew home with those four caskets and escorts.

Name ONE Canadian Governor-General who has done the same.

We embrace freedom of speech as a right.
It‘s unfortunate we do not similarly ensure that thought, respect, and honour accompany this right.

Yes, you all have to right to say whatever you want.
Equally, you should all stop and think about what you‘re saying, and why you‘re saying it.

So freakin‘ what if the GG ends up sleeping in a freakin‘ hotel?  Isn‘t it more important that she is going out of her freakin‘ way to demonstrate freakin‘ solidarity and support for Canadian service personnel, and that she is making the freakin‘ choice to spend her freakin‘ holidays away from home instead of at home?

Nobody ordered her to do this.  As such, she is volunteering for this duty.

God bless her, and a pox upon any cretin who would besmirch her.

God save the Queen.


----------



## Pikache (12 Dec 2002)

> Our Commander-In-Chief learned what it‘s all about when she flew home with those four caskets and escorts.
> 
> Name ONE Canadian Governor-General who has done the same.


You know, I never knew about this fact.

God save the Queen and her representative, the GG indeed.


----------



## Korus (25 Dec 2002)

Just as an update to this topic;

Gov. Gen. Clarkson trades places with ordinary seaman in Persian Gulf  

I‘ll agree with those who have posted earlier in this topic that I have great respect for the GG for doing all this for the CF.

On another note, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Armymedic (4 Jan 2003)

The GG is a very  intelligent and insightful person. I would be honoured to have her come visit anytime. Atleast no one in good conscious would ever let her put a helmet on backwards. :
cdn:


----------



## Armymedic (4 Jan 2003)

OOPS,
In response to Bedpan, I have some repect for our last few GGs as politicians, ie Nyatyshyn, but as for one with respect for the military...No one since Vanier.


----------



## Spr.Earl (5 Jan 2003)

To all, she has surprised me to!.
Good on her!

 She is not a politician ,she represent‘s the Crown.
As such you can say Queen Bess is there.

 I would rather have her turn up than Cretin!


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Sep 2005)

Did not want to Start a new thread, I felt this would be very appropriate here;



> Canadian Forces to pay special tribute to outgoing Governor General  STEPHEN THORNE
> Sat Sep 17, 3:32 PM ET
> 
> 
> ...



dileas

tess


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Sep 2005)

Shows how a lot of people [including me] can be wrong about someone's devotion to thier future role.

To Madame Clarkson,
Sorry.
 Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## S McKee (19 Sep 2005)

We can only hope our next GG is as pro-CF as Madame Clarkson.


----------



## Spr.Earl (19 Sep 2005)

Jumper said:
			
		

> We can only hope our next GG is as pro-CF as Madame Clarkson.


I'll give the out going G.G. credit for taking interest in the C.F.
This has not happened since George Vanier.


----------



## paracowboy (19 Sep 2005)

when Her Excellency visited us in Kabul, she had no special accomodations. She racked out on a cot, she ate in the kitchen. When she inspected us, you felt *inspected*. Not the usual walk past, with timed pauses to be asked the same questions as the last guy, and the next.
I despise her political leanings, but for the way she treated 3 PPCLI's war dead, and ours, and for the honourable way she dealt with RSM Hodgson, she deserves Respect. With a capital R.
She has mine.


----------



## Cloud Cover (23 Sep 2005)

I read on ctv news on the web that Adrienne Clarkson's agent/lawyer is saying that she will publish her memoirs very soon, and she will likely be rough on PMPM. There is also a rather cryptic statement: 

 " Levine said that "there will be a great deal of news in the next six to eight weeks" regarding Clarkson's future."


Can a former GG run for office?


----------



## RangerRay (25 Sep 2005)

I have a feeling that the upcoming Governor General make Queen Pretender Adrienne I look like a great Governor General...   :-\


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Sep 2005)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that the upcoming Governor General make Queen Pretender Adrienne I look like a great Governor General...    :-\




"Can we get a translator in here!!"


----------



## Spr.Earl (25 Sep 2005)

Re;the new G.G..

They showed two choices of the gown's for her appointment in the National Post or one of the other papers,can't remember which one but my god they looked like something Momma Doc would have worn way back when in Haiti.Yup close on full gowns!
Is the Office getting too rich and pretentious?
What ever happend to every day official decorum?

I do believe in the Office of the G.G. but not lets get silly.


----------



## RangerRay (25 Sep 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> "Can we get a translator in here!!"



Sorry, I'll try to clarify.

I haven't been a big fan of Mme. Clarkson.  Granted, she has been the first Governor General since Gen. Vanier to take her role as Commander-in-Chief seriously, but she is also a champagne socialist who has acted as though she were the Queen rather than Her Majesty's humble servant.

Having said that, I believe that the incoming Governor General, if half of what I've heard about her is true, will make me long for the days Mme. Clarkson.

I hope that clears things up.


----------



## TCBF (25 Sep 2005)

Ahhhh, how soon we forget.

Remember the 80s?  Madame Sauve as GG?  She flies to Lahr to visit her son going to school in France. But wait!  The trip is extended for a day to do some shopping.  Again.  So her plane is delayed.  Again.

No big deal, right?

Wrong.

Her back up plane - the CF 707 that was to do the flip from Lahr to Trenton - ALSO gets delayed, because it is her back-up plane. So the flip gets cancelled.  So they throw out a few hundred bucks worth of airplane food.  So what?  So all of the service and dependant pax miss their connecting flights in Canada.  So what?

What did Madame Sauve care if a bunch of wives (and therefore soldiers) were out thousands of dollars for missed flights because the flip got canned?

It was all worth it so she could have an extra day in Paris, wasn't it?

So, we have to count our blessings that Madame Clarkson did more than pay lip service to the CF.

The lady has my vote.  Especially compared to some of her predecessors.

Tom


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2005)

Ah oui!!

Madame Clarkeson has my vote as well....

During her visit to Camp Mirage she stayed on camp vice much much much better local accomodations that visiting politician's show a partiality for.

Being a no frat site (quelle surprise) she bunked in one shack and her good spouse bunked in another. Despite a reserved table for the meals she sat with us. Asking about our children, how they took to our being overseas, asked if we were having any problems or had any ideas for improvements (and writing them down in her little book I must say). A true class act, a wonderful well-spoken lady who was a fine example as GG.

As for GG Sauve, my father once participated in an Honour Guard for her. Formed up in the pouring rain....then her delegation drives by the parade square 15 minutes after her expected arrival time and continues up the road....yet the Honour Guard stands at the ready. 2 1/2   hours later the delegation finally show up as they had gone to the Officer's Mess to await the rain's end. NICE yep she cared all right and I guess she knew it was more important to keep her hair dry than think about the soldiers she knew were out there waiting for her. Yep her priorities were all #%#$$% up.

Give me GG Clarkeson any day of the week.

As for the upcoming GG Jean..the jury's still out.


----------



## NCRCrow (25 Sep 2005)

Madame Clarkson...seen us depart on OP APOLLO Roto 0 and talked to everybody onboard as well as our  drenched families on the Jetty.

Then I had the privilege of seeing her at OP Athena at Camp Julien.....

It says alot when u see the GG in a helmet and flak jacket at Christmas talking to the troops.
What more can you say!!


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, how soon we forget.
> 
> Remember the 80s?   Madame Sauve as GG?



Tom

I am so glad you brought her up.   She definitely has to have been the worse GG and the most extravagant spender of the lot.   She had everything in Rideau Hall and all of her dwellings remodelled to her tastes.   No one can hold a candle to Madame Sauve's extravagance.  She totally despised most Canadians, not only the CF, in my opinion.  And who suggested her for the role of GG?     :


----------



## kcdist (25 Sep 2005)

At issue is not Clarkson's devotion to the military. Of all her actions and faux pas, her dealings with the military were the one brigtht spot in an otherwise dismal record as GG.

Perhaps the most negative factor of her tenure was the increase in her budget from $11 Million in 1999 to over $19 Million by 2003. When requested to explain her spending largesse, she refused, stating "I am above politics". Who can forget her $6 Million 19 day jaunt to Northern Europe accompanied by 50 of Canada's leading ivory tower intellectuals? 

My primary complaint with the GG is how the individual is appointed. Instead of a raw politically biased appointment, the honour should go to a person who has made great and selfless contributions to the country. The appointment should be based on the decision of a committee made up of individual Canadians from across the country. How about Rick Hansen? Betty Fox?

The GG should be a unifying force, and her actions and decisions should be above reproach. Perhaps GG Clarkson warmed the heart of a few members of the military, but she did little to unify population of this great country.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2005)

kcdist said:
			
		

> At issue is not Clarkson's devotion to the military. Of all her actions and faux pas, her dealings with the military were the one brigtht spot in an otherwise dismal record as GG.
> 
> Perhaps the most negative factor of her tenure was the increase in her budget from $11 Million in 1999 to over $19 Million by 2003. When requested to explain her spending largesse, she refused, stating "I am above politics". Who can forget her $6 Million 19 day jaunt to Northern Europe accompanied by 50 of Canada's leading ivory tower intellectuals?



I guess you fall into the category that Tom brought up (How soon we forget).   If we look at all our recent GG's M Sauve has mastered what you are pointing out as faults in the position.   As I said, no one can hold a candle to her.   Extravagance.   Distaste for the country as a whole.   Probably a Separatist too.   M. Clarkson has nothing on her.   

The position demands the expense of State Functions.   Even the Bde Comd has an expense acct to host various 'social' functions.   It is a 'nature of the beast' that the higher you go in the Social and Political ladder, the more you will be involved in hosting certain functions and creating an image for the country, province, city or town, organization, or business that you are running.   Do you think that they mayor of your fair town pays for social functions out of his/her own pocket....No!   You the taxpayer fund it.   I really would have thought that people who have attained some position (such as you) will have by now recognized the fact that this is the norm.   (I suppose you are being typically Canadian and bitching about everything.)


----------



## Pencil Tech (25 Sep 2005)

kcdist said:
			
		

> At issue is not Clarkson's devotion to the military. Of all her actions and faux pas, her dealings with the military were the one brigtht spot in an otherwise dismal record as GG.
> 
> Perhaps the most negative factor of her tenure was the increase in her budget from $11 Million in 1999 to over $19 Million by 2003. When requested to explain her spending largesse, she refused, stating "I am above politics". Who can forget her $6 Million 19 day jaunt to Northern Europe accompanied by 50 of Canada's leading ivory tower intellectuals?
> 
> ...



Excuse me, I'm sure you'd be the first to complain about the "Liberal press" and the Liberal government in this country (and how both are in league against the CF too). All this crap about Madame Clarkson's so-called spending was a media fabrication and a non-issue, eg. the RCMP requires for security reasons that she fly in gov't Challenger jets and then everybody bitches about her flying around in gucci circumstances. Then, the Dept of Foreign Affairs decides to send her to that $6 million event in Scandinavia and the press distorts the whole thing to appear that she is lavishly spending the taxpayers money (and of course you swallowed it whole, obviously). Then when all these ward-heeler politicians like NDP Pat Martin attack her the Liberal gov't did nothing to back her up (I'm sure that will all be in her book). 

In any case, so Rideau Hall's budget (not her budget)went from $11m to $19m - how much do you think that budget should be? How much do you think George W. Bush's budget is? How bloody Canadian, Tim Horton's is good enough for everybody right? Well, I'm 53 years old and I remember every GG back to Vincent Massey, and Madame Clarkson was far and away the best. Some people in this country know the price of everything and the value of nothing. And I don't like either Rick Hansen or Betty Fox.

God Save The Queen


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2005)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> God Save The Queen


----------



## kcdist (25 Sep 2005)

"And I don't like either Rick Hansen or Betty Fox"....

Begs the question if you know who either are....If you would write a quote like that, I think not.

Problem with Ms. Clarkson is that she was not the Queen, but sure didn't spend like that was the case.

Perhaps the greatest stain on her legacy will be her upcoming book. How very regal of her to propose to write a 'tell all' book on the inner circle of government. It's one thing to write a book after you earned your way into a position of priviliage, say through an election. It's another when you've had that knowledge handed to you on a siilver platter.

Finally, it's no coincidence that all media, left, centre and right, had the same take on Ms Clarkson's spending. Ms Clarkson took extravigant spending of tax dollars to a whole new level and then some.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2005)

kcdist said:
			
		

> Finally, it's no coincidence that all media, left, centre and right, had the same take on Ms Clarkson's spending. Ms Clarkson took extravigant spending of tax dollars to a whole new level and then some.



What media are you talking about?   Are you posing as someone you are not?   Take a look at the two page spread in the Ottawa Citizen,  or words in the National Post chain, and Canada.com:

  http://www.canada.com/search/canadaresults.html?searchfor=Clarkson&searchme=canada

Doesn/t seem to be much in the way of 'muck raking' there.

Titles like:

 National: Forces to thank Clarkson for going the 'extra mile'  
Ottawa Citizen - September 19, 2005

Clarkson raises the bar  
Norma Greenaway - Vancouver Sun - September 24, 2005

Clarkson wins over critics as she prepares to return to private life  
John Ward - Montreal Gazette - September 23, 2005

Clarkson presents inaugural award  
Edmonton Journal - September 23, 2005

Canadian Armed Forces bid fond farewell to Clarkson 
Mike Blanchfield - canada.com - September 22, 2005

Military includes Clarkson in 'band of brothers'  
Mike Blanchfield - Times Colonist - September 22, 2005

Military pays tribute to Clarkson  
Mike Blanchfield - Edmonton Journal - September 22, 2005

Clarkson bids tearful adieu to Canadian military  
Mike Blanchfield - CanWest News Service - September 22, 2005

Soldiers honour Clarkson  
Stephen Thorne - Windsor Star - September 19, 2005

Northerners appreciate Governor General Clarkson  
Ottawa Citizen - September 19, 2005

Clarkson 'went the extra mile'  
Thorne, Stephen - Halifax Daily News - September 18, 2005

Wounded soldier to join tribute to Clarkson  
Times Colonist - September 18, 2005

Clarkson Cup a beautiful goal  
Edmonton Journal - September 18, 2005

Clarkson wins over critics as she prepares to return to private life 
John Ward - CP English - September 25, 2005

Clarkson deemed the best in a generation  
John Ward - The Province - September 25, 2005

Perhaps you have some University Press to pass along to us?   ;D


----------



## Pencil Tech (25 Sep 2005)

kcdist said:
			
		

> "And I don't like either Rick Hansen or Betty Fox"....
> 
> Begs the question if you know who either are....If you would write a quote like that, I think not.
> 
> ...



Well I don't know them anymore than someone who gets their information from the media would know them.      I'm sorry that it's not obvious to me that they are more worthy of being Governors General than Madame Clarkson was. Certainly not just because they get good press, to the extent that they get it.   No, I just don't particularly like them anymore than in a passing "Oh, there's Terry Fox's mother on TV" sort of way. Sorry, there it is. So, if you know them more than I do then you're welcome to educate me but if you're getting your information about them from the media, like I am, well then tell me how great the Canadian media are. I'm listening. So even if your assertion that "it's no coincidence that all media, left, centre and right, had the same take on Ms Clarkson's spending" were true, which it most certainly is not, it just shows that you're willing to use the media to support your agenda, but I was in Ottawa on Thursday when for the only time in our history, the CDS and the Canadian Forces publicly honoured and thanked a Governor General specifically for her unparalleled support for us - and it clearly meant more to her than any other accolade - and that's why most of us on this board support her, and will be lucky to ever see another one like her.


----------



## kcdist (25 Sep 2005)

Nice bit of googling, however, the same public fawning was done when Trudeau retired, and again when he died. Doesn't mean much. Further research will lead you to find articles that were and are highly critical of Ms. Clarkson's extravagent spending and her abusing the discretionary powers she had in the position.

Although I concede she was a wonderful GG as far as her dealings with the military, her many other shortcomings made her a dismal failure in my opinion. When someone has no regard for the tax dollars I send to Ottawa, they may be the second coming of Mother Teresa, it will still rile me and many other like minded Canadians.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Sep 2005)

Quote,
 When someone has no regard for the tax dollars I send to Ottawa,

HAHA, please tell me you didn't type that with a straight face, wow, I've read some doozy's over the years but.......oh my.
Put your list here____________________ of those then you have regard for. [ hope I didn't give you too much space]


----------



## kcdist (25 Sep 2005)

It is true that those in Ottawa that treat public tax dollars with respect are in the minority. Some may recall the GG's taxpayer funded shopping romp to Paris awhile back. One of many stories of abuse.

Perhaps I may be in the minority on this board, however, I took issue with the sense of entitlement that the GG displayed over her years in power. It would be one thing if she were spending her money, but she was spending ours, and in unprecedented fashion....at least for the GG's office.


----------



## Pencil Tech (25 Sep 2005)

OK thanks. Enough already.


----------



## TCBF (25 Sep 2005)

"Perhaps I may be in the minority on this board, however, I took issue with the sense of entitlement that the GG displayed over her years in power."
- Well, it's hard to make comparisons in a vacuum.  Tell us, in relation to the spending, social, and other habits of the other GGs you have lived under - just how she compares?  Better or worse than who?

Tom


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2005)

I'm with Tom on this one. 





			
				kcdist said:
			
		

> ........ Some may recall the GG's taxpayer funded shopping romp to Paris awhile back. One of many stories of abuse.


Who are you referring to in particular?   Are you referring to M. Sauve?   


			
				kcdist said:
			
		

> .......... It would be one thing if she were spending her money, but she was spending ours, and in unprecedented fashion....at least for the GG's office.



Who pays for any Government Official to conduct any of their Functions of State?   You really seem to have missed half of what has happened in this country's history of the last couple of decades.     Maybe you'll google up some factoids for us?

I can clearly see that you don't belong to the Monarchist League; I am thinking more along the lines that you belong to an Anarchist League.


----------



## kcdist (25 Sep 2005)

Try this link....there are many more.

http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/Columnists/Ottawa/Greg_Weston/2005/01/20/904016.html.

The problem is Mr Wallace, I am only too aware of what has happened in this country's history in the last couple of decades. 

I have been witness to far to many abuses of tax dollars, both while I was inside the military, and now, that I am on the outside.  

Legitimate functions of the Head of State are one thing. Arbitrarily deciding that a multi-nation cultural tour (accompanied by 50 of your closest cardigan-sweater wearing cultural elite friends) is one of them, is entirely different.

Although not a Republican (I still toast the Queen), I believe that after the most recent GG fiasco, and the upcoming one, there must be some hardcore changes to the way business is done.

Perhaps the incoming GG may display the sense of humbleness I so desperately crave...or not.


----------



## TCBF (26 Sep 2005)

Well, since we should compare GGs to other GGs, and not to some idealistic standards that even our ELECTED nomenklatura sneer at, where do you rate AC in the list?

Tom


----------



## kcdist (26 Sep 2005)

As far as the military was concerned, she was top notch. In fact, I think both organizations (the CF and the GG's office) mutually benefited from the relationship. Her involvement with the military is perhaps a major factor in the popularity (public opinion poll type) of the CF right now. I have knowledge of Schreyer, Sauve, Leblanc and Hnatyshyn. Of that group she would be top.

That said, her fiscal approach and attitude towards the job were subpar. She attempted to use her position in the the office in a manner in which it was not designed for. Her sense of entitlement rubbed many raw. 

As I stated earlier, the process in which the GG is appointed is absolutely and completely wrong. If the GG was chosen, by committee, from the general Canadian population based on a record of public (but not political) service and sacrifice, we would not be having this conversation. The past six GGs have been nothing but washed up political hacks, and/or CBC operatives. Hey.....how about Lew Mackenzie....


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Sep 2005)

kcdist said:
			
		

> As far as the military was concerned, she was top notch. In fact, I think both organizations (the CF and the GG's office) mutually benefited from the relationship. Her involvement with the military is perhaps a major factor in the popularity (public opinion poll type) of the CF right now. I have knowledge of Schreyer, Sauve, Leblanc and Hnatyshyn. Of that group she would be top.
> 
> That said, her fiscal approach and attitude towards the job were subpar. She attempted to use her position in the the office in a manner in which it was not designed for. Her sense of entitlement rubbed many raw.
> 
> As I stated earlier, the process in which the GG is appointed is absolutely and completely wrong. If the GG was chosen, by committee, from the general Canadian population based on a record of public (but not political) service and sacrifice, we would not be having this conversation. The past six GGs have been nothing but washed up political hacks, and/or CBC operatives. Hey.....how about Lew Mackenzie....



Oh please; we've discussed this here before.  Most Canadians would put a schlub like Don Cherry in the position.  It would be a popularity contest, or a beauty contest.  No thanks.  Bad enough we choose our Prime Ministers that way.


----------



## kcdist (26 Sep 2005)

Yes, of course. With the exception of the few enlightened souls on this board, the rest of the Canadian population is, by and large, a bunch of uneducated pinons, incapable of making the most basic and rational of decisions.

As evidenced by the past half dozen under-achievers that have occupied the post, they selection system is  obviously just ducky.

That said, your response was off the mark. My suggestions was for a non partisan committee (the composition of which could be debated) to make the decision.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Sep 2005)

kcdist said:
			
		

> Yes, of course. With the exception of the few enlightened souls on this board, the rest of the Canadian population is, by and large, a bunch of uneducated pinons, incapable of making the most basic and rational of decisions.
> 
> As evidenced by the past half dozen under-achievers that have occupied the post, they selection system is   obviously just ducky.
> 
> That said, your response was off the mark. My suggestions was for a non partisan committee (the composition of which could be debated) to make the decision.



Right; Harper and Martin can appoint members to the committee, Duceppe and Layton can squawk about how they were excluded, and the Liberals can get the fifty percent plus 1 vote to put their candidate in.....


----------

